# errore nell'installazione

## mattiathegladiator

dopo aver creato le partizioni sda1,2, e 3 e digito mke2fs /dev/sda1 mi da l'errore :

mke2fs 1.39 (29 may 2006)

could not stat /dev/sda1 --- no such file or directory

perchp mi da questo errore ??' 

questa è la mia prima installazione e sto seguendo questa guida-->http://www.gentoo.it/doc/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.html

help me  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## lucapost

il link, a seconda dell'architettura, alla guida UFFICIALE ed AGGIORNATA  per l'installazione la puoi trovare qui: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/

----------

## mattiathegladiator

ho risolto non avevo salvato le partizione con il comando :

w.

ora ho montato le partizioni e devo scaricare dai mirror da questo indirizzo

wget http://gentoo.osuosl.org/releases/x86/current/stages/stage3-i686-2006.1.tar.bz2

non scarica esce => "stage3-i686-2006.1.tar.bz2"

resolving gentoo.osuosl.org.. failed temporary failiure in anme solution

come faccio?

----------

## lucapost

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=5#doc_chap2

anche se natale si stà sempre avvicinando...

----------

## Scen

@mattiathegladiator: perchè ti ostini a seguire la guida "rapida", quando ti è stato consigliato di seguire la guida ufficiale e completa, e nello stesso tempo la guida "rapida" al suo inizio dice

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Per seguire questa guida è consigliabile una precedente esperienza nell'installazione di Gentoo Linux.
> 
> 

 

e

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I nuovi utenti dovrebbero seguire il Manuale in quanto dà una panoramica migliore riguardo al processo d'installazione.
> 
> 

 

?

----------

## mattiathegladiator

nella configurazione hardware c'è 

not loading APM bios support 

not loading ACPI support

come faccio come nella guida modprobe 8139too

8139too che cos'è ? nella mia schermata non c'è nulla

----------

## morellik

E' il modulo del kernel per il modello 8139 di una scheda di rete Realtek. In base alla tua scheda di rete (puoi vedere la lista delle tue periferiche col comando lspci) devi caricare il modulo appropriato (vedi la lista dei moduli col comando modprobe -l).

----------

